# BRP rear axle question.



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

I bought 4 cars to run in my basement and I was wondering why there are 3 different types of axles and what one is the best. First type has a wide hub on the diff side, the second is shorter, and the third one has what appears to be a locked spur. Any info would be graetly appreciated.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What cars? SC18 ect You really want the ball diff.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah sc18 v2


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those should have ball diffs


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ball diff. is the need of hour for you, go for it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To see the assembly guide for the BRP ball dif, see link. 
http://norcarracing.com/web_documents/brp_assembly_guide_2012.pdf


----------

